# Poop Questions



## 13728 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi All -What do you define as diarrhea? Wet mushy stool? Or explosive? I mostly have wet mushy that is helped (a tiny bit) by my bedtime and early morning metamucil drink. It seems I have a different kind of bowel movement every time I go... I see no pattern - other than wet and nasty... Have any of you had a nice firm stool anytime recently? Sorry for the grossness - but I'm trying to better understand this plague.Thanks!Roo


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

Roo- I have had all kinds in the years I've dealt with it.If it's mostly stress induced...I have severallong stringy ones...and more urgency.What I call "bad food" type is explosive..because I have it rarely and always a short time after a mealSince I've been taking fiber regularly, and on questran for my cholesterol, I have formed stools every other day pretty much. I may not go only one time, but they are better formed and urgency is not as great. Also, two wipes is usually all I need.Probably more than you wanted to know.LOLJeanne


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

I often have very firm torpedo shaped stools, sometimes with a shall "Possie" of friends (I personalize them a bit). At times I have beautiful stools, the Fabio of stools = 1 huge long perfect burrito shaped stool. Other times I have shards and pieces. When my digestion is not up to par, I can have mushy pieces (these I don't like because they can degrade into a "D" flare up so I hit it with Immodium right away). I take a lot of FIBERCON and Metamucil. I follow Heather Von Vorous' diet on always eating soluble fibers first at a meal, e.g., bread and pasta, THEN eat the salad last! I take 2 FIBERCON pills per meal except breakfast, where I have 1 glass of metamucil and only 1 FIBERCON pill. I also have a peppermint/fennel capsule with each meal. I have a final FIBERCON pill at bedtime, so I do 6 of them a day. I do not eat alcohol, caffeine, fatty foods, red meat, chocolate, greasy snacks. For snacks, I eat cinnamin or caramel flavored rice cakes. I stay away from other sweets that have corn syryp because that bothers me. When I have a flare-up, the stools can become stringy and gross, sometimes being "nodal". This means I have a blob of poop, then a string of poop connecting it to another blob of poop, then another string. I assume this is due to the contractions in the intestines which narrow the passage way. I saw this graphically illustrated one time watching my neices play with a PLAY DOH set where they put play doh into a plastic funnel and squeezed the funnel and the PLAY DOH came out all twisted and wierd. The majority of the time I have what I consider firm torpedo stools. My goal is to extend that to be stable and the norm as much as possible.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

When I had my bad D it was lots of bile, with pretty well unformed matter floting in it, and instant urgency all the time.After begining on the flavonoids I found, first, reduced urgency, reduced frequency, and later what I have termed IBS-Mud, a amorphus brown mass. That was followed by the single, soft, tubular poo. I would still get occasional flare-ups of less formed matter if I overdid my triggers. At some point I added fiber bars and powder. That encouraged a greater compression, I assume from a slower passage. About 2 years ago I realized that I was more once a day than not and more normal poo than not. I now get upset if there is any varietion from normal.I have taken two caps of Provex CV (the flavonoids) a day to achieve this. I also have a scoop of fiber powder with my morning smoothie, at first 4-5 times a week, now 2-3 times. Since the end of 1999, I have reincorporated all triggers, in moderation, (with the exception of cigarettes) back into my diet. Since 2003 I have been able to abandon the moderation. Mark


----------



## 13728 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks so much. No... this is not too much information at all! I think its great to compare symptoms! Gosh, we are consumed with our poop, huh..Sounds like a healthy regimen really makes a difference. Although I'm still in the process of being diagnosed... I've found that anything chocolate, any ice cream, cheetos, coffee or overeating will set me off into the D-Abyss. Haven't had a solid in 2 weeks... even with the immodium. Now I have the mid-gut gas pains... (some may call these spasms - but my levsin does nothing for them). An immodium in the morning will sometimes fend these off and semi-firm the ####. Where does one get Fibercon? I'm in Dallas, Texas. Also - if you miss even one dose of your "fibers/meds/vitamins" do you notice immediately change?Thanks so much. This group is so great. I appreciate you all writing so much for me. It helps to know that I'm not the only one. PS. How do you keep normal relationships (i.e, partner, spounse, g/b friend?)


----------



## 13728 (Jul 13, 2005)

Also, what are flavenoids? (Aren't those in black tea?) And where could I get them? Do doctors prescribe such?Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They are a group of chemicals and are found in fruits, veggies, tea, wine, etc.K.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

You know, almost 6 years later and I still monitor my poo every day. I don't think I will be getting over it any time soon. It took about 2 weeks off of the flavonoids for me to start to see a return to symptoms, although I haven't tested that in years. (First GERD pain, then urgency, then full-out D.)Flavonoids are a type of nutrient found in a wide range of fruits and veg. Provex CV was designed specifically to mimic the effects of red wine on cardiovascular health. It provides a large percentage of proanthocyanadins fron the red grape seed and skin. (Interestingly, the two most prescribed meds are statins for cholesterol control and PPIs for reflux/indigestion. Provex works on both of those conditions, as well as eliminating some cases of D and pain with IBS. This leads me to believe that many of us may be suffering from secondary, uncorrelated symptoms of heart disease.)As far as doctors prescribing them, not unless they are students of nutritional science or have gained information through their professional associations. Flavonoids in quantities necessary to actually reverse conditions are usually obtained at healthfood stores or vitamin outlets. (There are also absorbancy problems which may make most of them less useful.) If it were as simple as having a glass of red wine or a cup of green tea with dinner, heart disease would not be the No. 1 killer, your doc would just send you home with a bottle of Merlot. (Provex has been displayed at US Cardiologist conventions, by request; but is only available through its manufacturer. Because it is effective in cholesterol control and in treating digestive problems, it is worth continually banging this drum. Sadly, for my purposes of getting people to try it to see if it will help, it is made by a customer marketed company, so it can only be tried by enrolling through another customer or by special arrangements through an existing customer, which opens up the usual "you are trying to make money from me" kind of response.) In the end, using this has given me my life back, for which I am infinitely grateful.Mark


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Roo:Thanks so much. No... this is not too much information at all! I think its great to compare symptoms! Gosh, we are consumed with our poop, huh..Sounds like a healthy regimen really makes a difference. Although I'm still in the process of being diagnosed... I've found that anything chocolate, any ice cream, cheetos, coffee or overeating will set me off into the D-Abyss. Haven't had a solid in 2 weeks... even with the immodium. Now I have the mid-gut gas pains... (some may call these spasms - but my levsin does nothing for them). An immodium in the morning will sometimes fend these off and semi-firm the ####. Where does one get Fibercon? I'm in Dallas, Texas. Also - if you miss even one dose of your "fibers/meds/vitamins" do you notice immediately change?Thanks so much. This group is so great. I appreciate you all writing so much for me. It helps to know that I'm not the only one. PS. How do you keep normal relationships (i.e, partner, spounse, g/b friend?)


I don't know what drug stores you have in Texas, but it is at both Walgreens and Walmart. In fact, Walgreens has their own store brand, the exact same incredients but 1/3 the price. Metamucil is good too, but it is a powder and I don't want to drink that gooey orange stuff 6-7 times a day.


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

Roo - I'm in Dallas too. Walgreens is a good bet and usually Walmart (though some vary what they carry). If you decide on Metamucil, SamsClub has their own store brand in a 2.8lb container at less than half the name brand price.It's a shame when you realize you know who has the best prices on medications.


----------



## phillipm2 (Sep 24, 2004)

I think there has to be a "standard" to a form of poo we are all talking about here. What actually defines healthy stools to spastic or congested feces? This subject is very sensitive, that when i was growing up, no-one ever talked about it. In my own opinion when i was younger my stools were large and bulky. This was what i considered healthy. I did not even have the amount of gas to the degree i have today.In a matter of fact, i never worried about it. I never worried about what would happen in public and it never crossed my mind, my colon would act up. So, I guess when we all started out from childhood we noticed bowl changes as we got older.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

philm2--Certainly the changes were a long slow slide from normal to constant D and a very impaired digestion; what has been gratifying has been to watch the steady improvement over the past 7 years to the point where I have reestablished the standard even as I aged to 60. I don't think it is necessary to expect constant deterioration if you work at prevention rather than just reaction. At least, that is my happy experience.Healthwise--Just how much fiber are you guys taking? I know I just added a single "serving" 4-5 days a week which brought a finishing touch to my improved stool formations. I would think at 6-7 doses a day that it is not really correcting anything, just providing lots of spongy material to sop things up.Mark


----------



## 21250 (Jul 30, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Healthwise:I often have very firm torpedo shaped stools, sometimes with a shall "Possie" of friends (I personalize them a bit). At times I have beautiful stools, the Fabio of stools = 1 huge long perfect burrito shaped stool. Other times I have shards and pieces. When my digestion is not up to par, I can have mushy pieces (these I don't like because they can degrade into a "D" flare up so I hit it with Immodium right away). I take a lot of FIBERCON and Metamucil. I follow Heather Von Vorous' diet on always eating soluble fibers first at a meal, e.g., bread and pasta, THEN eat the salad last! I take 2 FIBERCON pills per meal except breakfast, where I have 1 glass of metamucil and only 1 FIBERCON pill. I also have a peppermint/fennel capsule with each meal. I have a final FIBERCON pill at bedtime, so I do 6 of them a day. I do not eat alcohol, caffeine, fatty foods, red meat, chocolate, greasy snacks. For snacks, I eat cinnamin or caramel flavored rice cakes. I stay away from other sweets that have corn syryp because that bothers me. When I have a flare-up, the stools can become stringy and gross, sometimes being "nodal". This means I have a blob of poop, then a string of poop connecting it to another blob of poop, then another string. I assume this is due to the contractions in the intestines which narrow the passage way. I saw this graphically illustrated one time watching my neices play with a PLAY DOH set where they put play doh into a plastic funnel and squeezed the funnel and the PLAY DOH came out all twisted and wierd. The majority of the time I have what I consider firm torpedo stools. My goal is to extend that to be stable and the norm as much as possible.


----------



## 21250 (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi, I'm new to this so I hope this post goes O.K.I was diagnosed with IBS about 2 years ago, I've been on Bentyl and Nulev and sometimes it gets pretty stressful for me since nothing seems to work.I have future plans on becoming an RN but quite frankly sometimes my episodes get so bad that I don't know that I'll be able to take care of patients. Can you guys give some insight or does someone have similar careers and have done fine so far?C.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I found the experience and anticipation of my daily attacks created enough stress to exascerbate the situation, which was bad enough when it was just a digestive and bowel disorder. I was inside sales, outside sale, accounting, and retail business during and after my 10 years of D, and managed, with planning, to not let it completely take over my life.Caltrate with D, Questran, and Immodium may all stop the D. Cognative Behavioural Therapy or Hypnosis (Mike's Tapes) may control your reactons. IBSacol, the Provex I take, or Mangosteen have all helped some to eliminate or drastically reduce the symptoms.The first three items--that all seem to bulk up or dry up the D--should work quickly, if they are going to work at all. (It shouldnt take more than a few weeks to find out if one is agreeable with you.) The therapies and supplementals, which you can try out at the same time, take longer to reverse the problem; but they also seem to provide a more profound and positive change in your system. Take heart. This is not, necessarily, a lifetime problem.Mark


----------



## 21250 (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks for your encouraging words, I guess that's a good way to look at it, not to let IBS take over your life. I don't want to throw away all this schooling that I've done so far because of the fear of attacks.Has anyone heard of any links between IBS and gallbladder problems? I was diagnosed with gallstones about 2 years ago, I haven't had surgery yet, I don't know if surgery would help my symptoms, it's hard to say.C.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

nena,Yes if your gall bladder is not functioning properly you can have problems with your Bowels.This may help you now and when you end up getting the gall bladder removed. Here is the calcium information. I know it is a lot to take in but it may be will worth it to see if this simple solution can offer you the relief it has me and many others. You need to follow it as close as you can to get the best results.  I know it sound too simple to work but it really does help a lot.This is what has helped me for more than 7 years with almost daily attacks of urgent diarrhea after having my Gall Bladder removed. Calcium is known to be constipating so if you are that IBS type do not take it. All calcium is not the same. Here is the what and how to take the calcium information if you suffer from diarrhea.Calcium is an OTC supplement we all do not usually get enough of. No Rx is needed to purchase this.When you take calcium about 40% of the dose gets to the bones the rest is eliminated in our waste. The calcium goes to the intestines and soaks up excess fluids and binds them together and they are gotten rid of in our waste.This is a process that can be continued by taking the calcium carbonate on a daily basis thus giving a more formed BM.There is calcium carbonate which helps us with diarrhea and there is calcium citrate which is more easily absorbed by the body and gets to the bones but is not as helpful in controlling diarrhea.A lot of the calcium supplements contain a 2 to 1 ratio of calcium to magnesium. Magnesium is not helpful for us with diarrhea only causing more in most cases. So, do not purchase this combination. It will only make things worse. Also if you are taking a multi vitamin with magnesium this may be a source of some of the problem if you are having diarrhea. Also for me vitamin A, C, and E seemed to cause me stomach upset. If you check this out your will see they too can cause diarrhea. It is better not to take a multi vitamin while trying to get the calcium to help.The dose to take is different for everyone. I must take 3 a day one at each meal and it does not make a difference if I take it before during or after just take it regularly. Taking them at least 4 or 5 hours apart is also necessary so the calcium has time to go through the system and soak up excess bile and water. Sometimes, because of the long number of hours between dinner and breakfast it may be necessary to adjust your timing to taking one at bedtime with a small snack to get better results if you are a person who usually suffers from diarrhea in the mornings. I think the way it works is the dose you take prior helps with the current meal and the distress it may cause.The most success has come from using any formula of calcium supplement that is like Caltrate 600 Plus with Vitamin D and Minerals in the purple and white box. This information is from the many users that have sent me emails and of the posters on the web sites I have dealt with. I hope this will help anyone wishing to try it and I am always here to answer any questions for you. I have a lot of feed back form many users.You must also have some testing done to be sure you are not dealing with anything more serious. This is most important. There are other things to consider. If you take any other meds check the side effects and also check with the Doctor or Pharmacist to see if taking calcium will interfere with your other medications and how you might take them. I know if you take thyroid meds it is important not to take the calcium at the same time but you can take the thyroid meds one hour before you take calcium or 4 hours after taking the calcium. The calcium will soak up the thyroid medication and you will not be getting the benefit from it. You should also look at the side effects of any other meds you may be on this can contribute to the success or failure of using calcium to help to control your diarrhea. You may also consider if you are constipated and taking calcium this may be the reason for your constipation. You can most likely switch to another form of calcium to relieve this also.The only side effect is at the beginning of taking the calcium, you may have some gas or indigestion but this usually goes away soon after taking a regular dose for a few days as your body adjusts to the added calcium. For most it is about 3 days and it is important to start with the lower dose so you don't have the added distress and think the calcium is not helping but making you worse.Starting with 1/2 tablet doses with each meal will lessen this problem and it may be enough to control the diarrhea attacks without making you constipated.Constipation can be a problem so be careful not to take too much. It is safe for most of us to take 1800 mg a day as long as your body processes calcium correctly and you do not have some underlying problem. Check with your Doctor.I had my gall bladder removed in 1976 and from that time on I had suffered urgent attacks of diarrhea. It is now known to me that is called Bile Salts Diarrhea. This happens to a good percent of people who have had their Gall Bladder Removed. I Went through a lot of test but nothing else could be found. I took many of the meds for bowel spasms and cramps over the years but nothing ever seemed to help. I started to take a calcium supplement to help prevent bone loss in later years and from the first day I felt relief. I was pretty much a prisoner to the bathroom or had to go without eating to be able to leave the house.I must take 1 tablet with each meal and the diarrhea does not come back if I miss taking it I get diarrhea. It is a trial and error situation to find the right amount that may help you.The way it works is the calcium carbonate it a binder and when you take it only about 40% of the calcium gets to the bones and the rest is gotten rid of in our waste. During that process it gets to the intestines and soaks up excess bile and water and helps give a more solid BM. Now that you have no gall bladder the bile fluid goes directly into the intestines and causes irritation and diarrhea. That burning yellowish color that you may see is the bile. The calcium carbonate soaks this up and no more diarrhea. It works great for a lot of us and you just have to take the calcium regularly and do not miss.I started with Caltrate 600 Plus with vitamin D and minerals and it does seem to make a difference in the ingredients of calcium... This one seems to do the best job for most. You can buy other store brands of calcium with the same ingredients that work just as well but they need to have the same ingredients. I get Member's Mark Brand from Sam's Club you get 300 tablets for 8.99. I know Walgreens has their brand with the same ingredients and if you live in the UK Boots has been reported to have something similar. Let me know if you need more help. You won't be sorry if you try it.I suggest starting with 1/2 tablet with each meal at first this may be enough to control the diarrhea if not in a few days up the dose to 1 tablet with each meal or any combination there of. The side effect is constipation so if you feel it coming on just stop taking it until you have a BM then start back on a lower dose. It is important to use a calcium that is as much alike as the Caltrate brand from the feedback I have gotten.Let me list the ingredients:Vitamin D 200 IU (The sunshine vitamin needed to help the body absorb calcium)Calcium 500 or 600 MG (This should be calcium carbonate form) (Calcium is the most abundant mineral in the body. It is essential for maintaining strong bones and teeth. Calcium is vital to muscle and nerve function, blood clotting and metabolism.)Magnesium 40 MG (No more than this amount because magnesium will cause you to have diarrhea but because calcium is constipating the magnesium helps to counter act that effect) (Magnesium is essential to build bones and is needed for muscle function, energy metabolism, trans-mission of nerve impulses and to make genetic material and protein.)Zinc 7.5 MG (Zinc is necessary for some metabolic processes, normal growth and sexual development, and proper immune system functions.)Copper 1 MG (Copper promotes iron absorption and is essential to red blood cells, connective tissue, fibers and skin pigmentation.)Manganese 1.8 MG (Maganese plays an important role in metabolism and is also needed to build bones and tendons.)Boron 250 MCG. (Improves calcium and magnesium retention. Similar improvements can also be seen in Vitamin D deficient post menopausal females.)There are other brands with the same ingredients so get something as close as you can. Then start with 1/2 tablet with each meal and in a few days if this is not enough to control your diarrhea then up the dose to 1 tablet with each meal. If you feel you are becoming constipated then cut back on the dose. You may have to stop the calcium completely then start back after you have a BM at a lower dose.It has been working since the first day I started taking it July 1998 and as long as I take 3 a day (this is the amount I must take it may be different for you) I remain diarrhea free. No cramps, bloating or diarrhea. No stomach noises, gas or pain. If I should happen to have a case of diarrhea for who knows what reason it is very short lived and not the pain involved like before and this I am sure happens to even normal people. It is usually a one shot deal and it is over.The dose you take with each meal is not the dose that is helping you at that meal it is the prior ones that have time to works their way through you system to soak up excess bile and water in the intestines.It also works for those of you who still have the gall bladder.Take Care,LindaLNAPENTS###netscape.net


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Nena--As you know, gall stones are normally a function of a high fat diet. I, too had an attack, many years ago, in which I passed the stones. While very painful, it served as a first wakeup call, along with cholesterol tests, to address my diet and habituals. (I was a slow learner.) At that time I had digestive problems which would eventually lead to a severe attack of gastritus; but IBS was still about 5 years away. The linkages between all of these conditions leads me to believe that for me, at least, it is one condition with many symptoms--heart disease and blood circulation, IBS, reflux, and some level of mental impairment among them. If your gall bladder problem has been untreated for two years, you might want to have an ultrasound done to see what is in there before thinking about surgery. For some percentage, chronic D will be a side effect. Given your current condition, it would probably be best to avoid it, if possible. I significantly lowered my intakes of fat, coffee, cigarettes, and alcohol and--with the flavonoids--am fully recovered from all of my symptoms. I can't help but think that if you tend towards these kinds of symptoms, similar changes might yield similar results.Good luck. Mark


----------



## 21250 (Jul 30, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by overitnow:You know, almost 6 years later and I still monitor my poo every day. I don't think I will be getting over it any time soon. It took about 2 weeks off of the flavonoids for me to start to see a return to symptoms, although I haven't tested that in years. (First GERD pain, then urgency, then full-out D.)Flavonoids are a type of nutrient found in a wide range of fruits and veg. Provex CV was designed specifically to mimic the effects of red wine on cardiovascular health. It provides a large percentage of proanthocyanadins fron the red grape seed and skin. (Interestingly, the two most prescribed meds are statins for cholesterol control and PPIs for reflux/indigestion. Provex works on both of those conditions, as well as eliminating some cases of D and pain with IBS. This leads me to believe that many of us may be suffering from secondary, uncorrelated symptoms of heart disease.)As far as doctors prescribing them, not unless they are students of nutritional science or have gained information through their professional associations. Flavonoids in quantities necessary to actually reverse conditions are usually obtained at healthfood stores or vitamin outlets. (There are also absorbancy problems which may make most of them less useful.) If it were as simple as having a glass of red wine or a cup of green tea with dinner, heart disease would not be the No. 1 killer, your doc would just send you home with a bottle of Merlot. (Provex has been displayed at US Cardiologist conventions, by request; but is only available through its manufacturer. Because it is effective in cholesterol control and in treating digestive problems, it is worth continually banging this drum. Sadly, for my purposes of getting people to try it to see if it will help, it is made by a customer marketed company, so it can only be tried by enrolling through another customer or by special arrangements through an existing customer, which opens up the usual "you are trying to make money from me" kind of response.) In the end, using this has given me my life back, for which I am infinitely grateful.Mark


----------



## 21250 (Jul 30, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by overitnow:Nena--As you know, gall stones are normally a function of a high fat diet. I, too had an attack, many years ago, in which I passed the stones. While very painful, it served as a first wakeup call, along with cholesterol tests, to address my diet and habituals. (I was a slow learner.) At that time I had digestive problems which would eventually lead to a severe attack of gastritus; but IBS was still about 5 years away. The linkages between all of these conditions leads me to believe that for me, at least, it is one condition with many symptoms--heart disease and blood circulation, IBS, reflux, and some level of mental impairment among them. If your gall bladder problem has been untreated for two years, you might want to have an ultrasound done to see what is in there before thinking about surgery. For some percentage, chronic D will be a side effect. Given your current condition, it would probably be best to avoid it, if possible. I significantly lowered my intakes of fat, coffee, cigarettes, and alcohol and--with the flavonoids--am fully recovered from all of my symptoms. I can't help but think that if you tend towards these kinds of symptoms, similar changes might yield similar results.Good luck. Mark


----------



## 21250 (Jul 30, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by nena:
> 
> 
> > quote:Originally posted by overitnow:Nena--As you know, gall stones are normally a function of a high fat diet. I, too had an attack, many years ago, in which I passed the stones. While very painful, it served as a first wakeup call, along with cholesterol tests, to address my diet and habituals. (I was a slow learner.) At that time I had digestive problems which would eventually lead to a severe attack of gastritus; but IBS was still about 5 years away. The linkages between all of these conditions leads me to believe that for me, at least, it is one condition with many symptoms--heart disease and blood circulation, IBS, reflux, and some level of mental impairment among them. If your gall bladder problem has been untreated for two years, you might want to have an ultrasound done to see what is in there before thinking about surgery. For some percentage, chronic D will be a side effect. Given your current condition, it would probably be best to avoid it, if possible. I significantly lowered my intakes of fat, coffee, cigarettes, and alcohol and--with the flavonoids--am fully recovered from all of my symptoms. I can't help but think that if you tend towards these kinds of symptoms, similar changes might yield similar results.Good luck. Mark


----------



## andrealee (Aug 2, 2005)

Roo- you asked about relationships? Some think your paranoid/hypochondriac. Paranoid about bathroom locales and white pants for sure! My wedding day was scary for me.







I have become so honest with all in trying to educate others and get understanding of my running off to potty bouts. It is something you can start by saying you have a "lower tummy problem". Explain a need for bathrooms. The older others are, the more they understand. EVERYONE knows one who has this in some form or another. Not all speak up but you may learn others open up like crazy if you do. I gave info on as needed basis as first to feel them out but have become quite outspoken about it to all now. I am married 2 years to a man who is more than understanding! Hate to inconvienience others with needs but no choice in this IBS-D world. At work, all know, male/female. I have FMLA days for it which helps with bad days/mornings. Don't suffer in absolute silence! In dating I would suggest dinner-in, if scared. Dinners out would be short and straight to a home after for MY comfort. Pack Immodium or take prior to a date. Much alcohol is not good choice! I have found most all are quite understanding and concerned if they care at all. Relax some and good luck!


----------

